# The Wonderful Fiskars



## CarbonNeutral (Aug 18, 2009)

In honor of the true magnificence of this axe, I have a new avatar to celebrate its greatness...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 20, 2009)

After destroying one of Home Depots 'indestructible' axes I finally found a store that carried the Fiskars axe. 

Fantastic axe. Huge difference.


----------



## Bootlegger (Sep 20, 2009)

I use the Fiskars as much as my neighbor's splitter and absolutely love it.  Not too heavy but very effective.


----------



## Todd (Sep 20, 2009)

I was going to buy me one of those Fiskars, but about a week ago I was in Lowes and they had a True Temper (Fiskars copy) super splitter with a 36" handle for $32, so I bought it. It goes through knarley Oak like a knife through butter.


----------



## Bootlegger (Sep 20, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> I was going to buy me one of those Fiskars, but about a week ago I was in Lowes and they had a True Temper (Fiskars copy) super splitter with a 36" handle for $32, so I bought it. It goes through knarley Oak like a knife through butter.



Does it have the carbon handle that wraps around the head?


----------



## Todd (Sep 20, 2009)

Bootlegger said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but that short 28" Fiskars handle kind a scares me.


----------



## Bspring (Sep 20, 2009)

I sent Fiskars an email asking why their handle was so short. I just got a reply back saying that they had received many comments about that but at this time the 28" handle was as long as they had. They did say that all those comments were forwarded to the engineers in Finland. I would like one but I am 6"4" and my wife is 6'0" so I think it would be a waste of money. Hopefully they will make a longer one soon. The longer handle would add a lot more velocity which is the principle that the Fiskars works off of.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 20, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> After destroying one of Home Depots 'indestructible' axes I finally found a store that carried the Fiskars axe.
> 
> Fantastic axe. Huge difference.



Which Fiskars didja git?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 20, 2009)

Bspring said:
			
		

> I sent Fiskars an email asking why their handle was so short. I just got a reply back saying that they had received many comments about that but at this time the 28" handle was as long as they had. They did say that all those comments were forwarded to the engineers in Finland. I would like one but I am 6"4" and my wife is 6'0" so I think it would be a waste of money. Hopefully they will make a longer one soon. The longer handle would add a lot more velocity which is the principle that the Fiskars works off of.



I'm 6'1". No issues so far. The handle length wasn't the worry, I was concerned with how light it was. I thought there could be an issue with a lack of force behind it. I was wrong.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 20, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> I was going to buy me one of those Fiskars, but about a week ago I was in Lowes and they had a True Temper (Fiskars copy) super splitter with a 36" handle for $32, so I bought it. It goes through knarley Oak like a knife through butter.



Tsk tsk tsk. . .

You only think it's a Fiskars knock off because you haven't swung a Fiskars.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 20, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Bootlegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 20, 2009)

Bspring said:
			
		

> I sent Fiskars an email asking why their handle was so short. I just got a reply back saying that they had received many comments about that but at this time the 28" handle was as long as they had. They did say that all those comments were forwarded to the engineers in Finland. I would like one but I am 6"4" and my wife is 6'0" so I think it would be a waste of money. Hopefully they will make a longer one soon. The longer handle would add a lot more velocity which is the principle that the Fiskars works off of.




6'2"  her.  Zero issues.  In fact, I can't imagine why height would make any difference in this.


----------



## heatwise (Sep 20, 2009)

i own 2 of them . i keep one handy when using the log splitter, helps to seperate stringy pieces that didnt quite sepetate. i like how light and sharp they are. pete


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 20, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pro Splitting Axe-28 inch


Any experience with the Super Splitting Axe-28 inch? If, is it worth getting in addition to the one I have?


----------



## cstrail (Sep 20, 2009)

I have Fiskars brand super splitting axe.  28 inch handle.  I love it.  It does really well on some woods, but others I still use the monster maul.  I am a big guy, about 6'2 and over 300 pounds.  I have had some problems with the short handle, but I just have to remember to take a step closer before swinging.  One time I did not do that right after switching from my maul....that was a - lets say - sore mistake.  I have not made that mistake again.  I would recommend the Fiskars to anyone.  I would like it if they did have a little longer handle though.   Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Dune (Sep 20, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tell ya why. I am only 5'11'', but I have had that ultra sharp little blade come at each of my shins on different ocasions at very high velocity. I am done with that thing till they come out with a 36" handle. I might put it in my truck for an emergency axe. I already made my own version by grinding the heck out of a six pound maul, but I am sure that if fiskers came out with a 4.1 pounder with a 36" handle I would be first in line to get one.


----------



## Todd (Sep 20, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard many stories like yours and I just don't want to take that chance.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 20, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hell, I've almost hit my shins several times with the old 36" axe that I have.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 20, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> I was going to buy me one of those Fiskars, but about a week ago I was in Lowes and they had a True Temper (Fiskars copy) super splitter with a 36" handle for $32, so I bought it. It goes through knarley Oak like a knife through butter.



I too bought one of the True Temper splitting axes--I hated it!  It rarely split on the first whack and then it got stuck something awful.....I took it back and I'm glad to be rid of it!!

NP


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 20, 2009)

Bspring said:
			
		

> I sent Fiskars an email asking why their handle was so short. I just got a reply back saying that they had received many comments about that but at this time the 28" handle was as long as they had. They did say that all those comments were forwarded to the engineers in Finland. I would like one but I am 6"4" and my wife is 6'0" so I think it would be a waste of money. Hopefully they will make a longer one soon. The longer handle would add a lot more velocity which is the principle that the Fiskars works off of.



Don't let the short handle fool you!  I'm 6'3", and I too was skeptical about the shorter handle, but I just LOVE my Super Pro splitting axe  I use about a 20" block for splitting, and truth be told if there were a longer handled version for say and extra $10, I'd pass and just keep the one I have.  The head speed that I get out of the Fiskars Super Pro is just amazing 

NO, it doesn't split everything on the first whack, but very, very few rounds need more than two!  I just split 3+ cords of mixed hardwood over the past two weeks and I A) never reached for my old 8# maul once, and B) never got the Fiskars stuck where more than a gentle rocking action was required to free it.

Hands down, this is the BEST splitting tool I've ever used, by a factor of about 3


NP


----------



## Apiator (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 5' 9" and 150 lbs....not your average lumberjack.  Do I get the Pro Splitter (2.25 lbs) or the Super Pro (4.0 lbs).  I definitely need a maul of some type and reviews of this thing seem very good.

Thanks.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 21, 2009)

Apiator said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 9" and 150 lbs....not your average lumberjack.  Do I get the Pro Splitter (2.25 lbs) or the Super Pro (4.0 lbs).  I definitely need a maul of some type and reviews of this thing seem very good.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm 6'1" 185lbs. I have the Pro Splitter. I can really whip that SOB around. I will probably pick up the Super Pro over the winter just to see what the extra weight gives me. I probably would have bought the Super Pro first, but not many stores carry Fiskars axes by me. So I bought what was available.


----------



## Dune (Sep 21, 2009)

Apiator said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 9" and 150 lbs....not your average lumberjack.  Do I get the Pro Splitter (2.25 lbs) or the Super Pro (4.0 lbs).  I definitely need a maul of some type and reviews of this thing seem very good.
> 
> Thanks.



Definitely go with the super. I have the pro, and while it is amazing, it should be bigger.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 21, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like operator error


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 21, 2009)

Apiator said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 9" and 150 lbs....not your average lumberjack.  Do I get the Pro Splitter (2.25 lbs) or the Super Pro (4.0 lbs).  I definitely need a maul of some type and reviews of this thing seem very good.
> 
> Thanks.



Never used the Pro, but I've split 10 cord or so in the last year with the Super.  

Love it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Apiator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just realized I had a gift certificate to Amazon AND that Amazon is carrying more Fiskar products. Just picked up the Super Pro and the sharpener. It will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, that's where I got mine, $46 bucks and free 2 day shipping with Amazon Prime.

Has to be the best $46 I ever spent!


NP


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 21, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know of the Pro, and the Super, but what is the Super Pro?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just a miss-type on my part. I bought the Super Splitting Axe-28 inch


----------



## Dune (Sep 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.K., maybe I don't know how to swing an axe, but either way, I like my shins.


----------



## quads (Sep 22, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!  You say the handle on your Fiskars is too short?  No way.  There must be something wrong with your technique.  I'm 7'8" tall and it's the perfect size for me:





 ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Summertime (Sep 22, 2009)

I was going to buy a log splitter before buying my Fiskars, I now have no plans for a hydraulic spliter and saved a ton of $$ plus get a great workout, It works so much better than a old style maul.

I saw the Fiskars maul in a local Sears hardware for $40.00


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the super splitter. While I now also have a hydraulic splitter I have split many cords with super splitter. I have an 8 .lb maul that I have never picked up once since I got the super splitter.

To each his own, but I think some of the concerns about the shorter handle are overstated. There are steps that can be taken to alleviate that if needed, i.e. split on a slightly higher log than you normally would, aim for the back side of the round you are splitting, etc.


----------



## kbrown (Sep 22, 2009)

It has nothing to do with the handle length. It's all in your technique. I'm 6'3" 250lbs and can bring the SOB down with some force. Yes, if you do not first line up the tool with the round, you will certainly miss and take yourself off at the shins or knee with this; just like you can kill yourself with a chainsaw if used improperly. I personally would get the large size, but like another member posted earlier, Sears was the only retailer around me that carried Fiskars and only then did they have the 2.5lb model. Still very pleased and would never without it. Check out Youtube for some good videos of the proper use of the Fiskars. Here's a good video on just splitting basics...the first 2 minutes are the most important; if you measure out the distance as he speaks of and swing it the same way, you should never miss and hit your legs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soOJDRlRUQM&feature=related


----------



## ken999 (Sep 22, 2009)

Short handle?

Bend your knees on the downswing to ensure your handle is parallel to the ground when it hit's the round. This will generate a bit more maul speed too.

I personally like longer handles myself, but my Gransfors maul is short too, so I just adjust my swing a little.


----------



## CTburning (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and my little Friskars has scared me once or twice.  I used to use a craftsman run of the mill fiberglass handle axe for all my splitting and swing it with all my might.  I use a rotten oak round as a base many times sink the head into the rotten wood when splitting.  I had a glacing blow with the Friskars and it went right past my calf with some velocity.  A couple of inches over and I would have been in the emergency room.  I still use that craftsman axe on tough rounds.  I bury the head as far as I can and finish the job by pounding it with the sledge.  I also have another craftsman maul and wedges if needed.  I should mention that I need a new axe every year but it works for me.  I now use less force with the Friskars and use it as a finese tool.  I am lightening with straight grained red/white oak and maple.  The knotty pieces still take up most of my time.


----------



## mn_jon (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to agree with the earlier post.  I just split on a higher surface.  It doesn't come anywhere near my shins.  I suppose there is a guard for that though if you're really worried about it.  I think because the splitter is sharper and lighter, you may find yourself not swinging as hard and having better control.



jon


----------



## quads (Sep 22, 2009)

mn_jon said:
			
		

> I have to agree with the earlier post.  I just split on a higher surface.  It doesn't come anywhere near my shins.  I suppose there is a guard for that though if you're really worried about it.  I think because the splitter is sharper and lighter, you may find yourself not swinging as hard and having better control.
> 
> 
> 
> jon


You load your rounds up after you cut the tree and haul them to a stump for splitting?  I don't think that would work very well for me.  I split the rounds where I cut the tree.  Then I load the splits and haul them to the stack.  Loading and unloading rounds seems like it would add an extra step or two.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> mn_jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only split rounds that I cannot lift into my truck.  Firewooding around here is often derby-style so by not splitting I can double or triple the number of trips I make on any given day.


----------



## quads (Sep 22, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.  Then the majority of your splitting is done in the same spot at home, on a splitting block or stump.


----------



## southbound (Sep 23, 2009)

I too was a big Fiskars fan until I bought my helko Vario 2300G Heavy Splitting Axe ...

Try it you will like it..http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/1655


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 23, 2009)

southbound said:
			
		

> I too was a big Fiskars fan until I bought my helko Vario 2300G Heavy Splitting Axe ...
> 
> Try it you will like it..http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/1655




Without looking into it or trying one myself I will simply assert that it could not possibly work better than the Fiskars.


----------



## southbound (Sep 23, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The longer curved handle and wider wedge shape makes for a better tool...

I own both and the fiskars never gets used anymore.....


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 23, 2009)

southbound said:
			
		

> I too was a big Fiskars fan until I bought my helko Vario 2300G Heavy Splitting Axe ...
> 
> Try it you will like it..http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/1655



Those sure are purty, but I'm still waffling about spending $45 on the Fiskars. I think I'll wait 'till I'm feeling flush to spend $75 (+ tax & shippin') on the helko.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## quads (Sep 23, 2009)

southbound said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha!  Oh no, not another one!  You guys are seriously trying to pry open my rusty wallet.  My free antique maul is starting to look more and more sad compared to all these fancy high tech thingamajigs.  

Without trying one myself I will simply assert that you could not possibly pry open my rusty wallet with the Fiskars or the helicopterario.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL, 45 bucks.  You'd think they were asking $4,500!  And I thought I was a card carrying tight wad.  Clearly I am young grasshopper.  :lol:


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL  Ja, many wood burners are tight wads which is why they scrounge and burn wood.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 23, 2009)

southbound said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nuh-uh


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 23, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you* OWN *a Fiskars?


----------



## Pagey (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I just find it amusing that people aren't willing to spend $45 to try out something they would very likely end up using (and from the looks of the reviews could easily sell if they didn't).  Hell, I spent $45 on a bottle of Stoli 2 weeks ago.  And arguably I'll get little real "use" from it.  I'm tighter than Dick's hat band, but I'd still drop a whopping $45 to try something I could very well end up using repeatedly.  But to each his own level of tightness!


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 23, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Don't you* OWN *a Fiskars?


Given how short the handle is and how straight it is, I would not buy one and would not use one if it were given to me.


----------



## quads (Sep 23, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> I guess I just find it amusing that people aren't willing to spend $45 to try out something they would very likely end up using (and from the looks of the reviews could easily sell if they didn't).  Hell, I spent $45 on a bottle of Stoli 2 weeks ago.  And arguably I'll get little real "use" from it.  I'm tighter than Dick's hat band, but I'd still drop a whopping $45 to try something I could very well end up using repeatedly.  But to each his own level of tightness!


I'm guessing you've never milked cows for a living?


----------



## quads (Sep 24, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Don't you* OWN *a Fiskars?


* YES *I own a Fiskars, but I thought it was just a little short light ax.  Hmm.  It doesn't actually say on it that it's the Super Pro Splitting Maul Ax, but you could be right!  Maybe I already own one.  If that's what one of those is, it's for sale.  Cheap!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2009)

If I buy a Fiskars how do I attach it to the hydraulic splitter ram?


----------



## Pagey (Sep 24, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but I've done the next poorest thing: worked in a community bank.   :long:


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 24, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> LOL  Ja, many wood burners are tight wads which is why they scrounge and burn wood.



I prefer fiscally responsible.  The fiskars was cheaper than renting a splitter for the day.


----------



## quads (Sep 24, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> I prefer fiscally responsible.  The fiskars was cheaper than renting a splitter for the day.


I agree with you completely!  My free and/or already paid for itself decades ago maul is cheaper than spending $45 on something that does what the maul already does.....Unless the new thing does it so much better, like the constant testimonials at the mere mention of a maul would have me believe, but at the same time make me suspicious.  With what my salary for milking cows is, I am very careful which way I throw every $45.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 24, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> myzamboni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said and fair enough.  The man has adequately explained his reasons for not spending the $45, and you can't ask for more than that.  With that said, I'll eventually part with enough cash to pick up one of these and compare it to my 6# maul.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a little experiment that anyone can do that might (but probably won’t) put the issue of handle length to rest. Grab a yard stick and hold it with your back hand at the very end and take a swing as if you were splitting wood with it. I’m guessing that regardless of your height (unless you’re approaching the 7’ mark) you will hit the floor/ground before it gets anywhere near your feet or legs. Now, choke up on the yard stick so that you can see the 28” mark behind you back hand. Take another swing and I suspect that if you are over about 5’-6” tall the end of the yard stick will or could hit your feet or shins. Operator error can happen to anyone. I would prefer the added insurance that the 36” handle provides. Therefore the operator’s height is a factor because the taller you are the further it is from your hands to the ground. 
I’m 6’-4” and I can’t bend my knees or back in any comfortable manner (that I would want to repeat thousands of times) that would allow me to always hit the ground during any operator error episodes that might occur with a 28” handle. That said I would still like to try one of those miraculous Fiskars axes because I can’t imagine how it works that much better than the True Temper Super Splitter (Model: 1190700) since they both employ the same principals of physics. Someone in a previous thread said that they owned both the Fiskars and the True Temper and that the Fiskars was far superior. However I don’t recall that there were any specific reasons for this. Chock another one up for the supernatural Fiskars. I guess that leaves me solidly among that group that will not buy one of them until there is a 36”er available. The debate continues. 

Ron


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 24, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> myzamboni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) No need to be suspicious.  None of us have received one thin dime from Fiskars.  And is does work that much better.  

2) *YOU ALREADY HAVE A FISKARS SO QUIT BELLY ACHING ABOUT THE COST!*

3) Re-read #2, then re-read #1


----------



## nocdpc (Sep 24, 2009)

I own a Fiskars 7854 SS.  It is the bees knees I tell you.  I am 5'9 and can get some good axe speed on it.  I also own a 27ton splitter as well.  The axe is a great backup and will save you time and effort in your manually splitting.  Bottomline great axe.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 24, 2009)

locust loco said:
			
		

> Here is a little experiment that anyone can do that might (but probably won’t) put the issue of handle length to rest. Grab a yard stick and hold it with your back hand at the very end and take a swing as if you were splitting wood with it. I’m guessing that regardless of your height (unless you’re approaching the 7’ mark) you will hit the floor/ground before it gets anywhere near your feet or legs. Now, choke up on the yard stick so that you can see the 28” mark behind you back hand. Take another swing and I suspect that if you are over about 5’-6” tall the end of the yard stick will or could hit your feet or shins. Operator error can happen to anyone. I would prefer the added insurance that the 36” handle provides. Therefore the operator’s height is a factor because the taller you are the further it is from your hands to the ground.
> I’m 6’-4” and I can’t bend my knees or back in any comfortable manner (that I would want to repeat thousands of times) that would allow me to always hit the ground during any operator error episodes that might occur with a 28” handle. That said I would still like to try one of those miraculous Fiskars axes because I can’t imagine how it works that much better than the True Temper Super Splitter (Model: 1190700) since they both employ the same principals of physics. Someone in a previous thread said that they owned both the Fiskars and the True Temper and that the Fiskars was far superior. However I don’t recall that there were any specific reasons for this. Chock another one up for the supernatural Fiskars. I guess that leaves me solidly among that group that will not buy one of them until there is a 36”er available. The debate continues.
> 
> Ron



Just goes to show you the difference between theory and practice..........

I'm 6'3" and I swing my Fiskars JUST FINE!  I split on a 20" round/block and I've not had a single "close call" yet.  Aim for the round--not your feet!! lol

Really people, all this talk about the shorter handle is ridiculous!  You think a multi-million dollar company like Fiskars would put themselves at risk for a class-action lawsuit because of a 8" shorter axe handle?? Do you think they would'nt modify the design if they weren't selling them by the truckload as is??  Seriously, I think that peole just get so used to doing things one way that they REFUSE to try something different.....

Forget all the measuring and the theorizing......TRY ONE!!  If you don't like it, take it back  Seriously, they've sold THOUSANDS of these things and there's dozens and dozens of people here who rave about them--myself included!!

Again, I'm 6'3" (pretty darn tall!!) and I LOVE my Fiskars Super splitting axe!  After hearing people complain about the shorter handle, and then seeing one in person I admit that I had my reservations about the shorter handle, but ALL THAT was put to rest in the first 5 minutes using this fine tool If you split on a 18" tall block now with a 36" handle, well, go to 26" tall block with the 28" long handle and problem solved!!

BTW, I had one of the True Temper splitting axes--I HATED IT!!  Yes, it looks very similar to the Fiskars, but it performs nothing like the Fiskars!  Mine rarely split on the first whack and when it didn't it would get stuck in the round something fierce--it would take a whole lot of effort to get it unstuck, just to swing it again and get stuck again!

NP


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG, these Fiskars fanboys are gonna shave their heads and start hanging out at airports.


----------



## fossil (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't give a rat's patootie how anyone else chooses to split wood.  I've no investment...financially, emotionally, nor any other -ally...in just how anyone else goes about getting that job done.  I'm sort of mystified by how worked up some folks seem to get trying to convince somebody else to do something different from the way they're apparently comfortable doing it.  I like my splitter and I like my axes.  I hope everyone else likes the tools they have and use, as well.  Rick


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not sold on these fiskas either. I like my 6lb maul with my custom 38" handle much better. This gives me the perfect balance (for me) of speed and power. Unless I'm splitting really easy stuff I do not like a block any more than 6-8" of the ground. Anything shorter cuts short your swing .
 EDit:   Of course I am only 5' 8"


----------



## madrone (Sep 24, 2009)

well that's no fun, Rick.


----------



## fossil (Sep 24, 2009)

Of course, anyone who's not using a Fiskars is living in the stone age...but that's their choice.  I don't care.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## quads (Sep 24, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> 1) No need to be suspicious.  None of us have received one thin dime from Fiskars.  And is does work that much better.
> 
> 2) *YOU ALREADY HAVE A FISKARS SO QUIT BELLY ACHING ABOUT THE COST!*
> 
> 3) Re-read #2, then re-read #1


I have no doubt that no one here is receiving a dime from Fiskars.  I was thinking more along the lines of "misery loves company" type of thing.  Many people won't admit they bought something that they don't like, so they try very hard to convince themselves and others that it's not a mistake.  That's the only part about it that sends up a red flag.  For people that are content with their purchase, some go out of their way what seems like an unusual amount to try to convince everybody else that they are happy with their purchase.

Yes, I already own a Fiskars product and I would not recommend it to anyone.  The handle is too short.  It's too light for splitting.  It doesn't even split kindling well because it gets hung up on that funky plastic handle on the outside of the head.  How weird is that, putting the handle on the outside of the head?  The best part about it is it came with it's own little plastic purse to carry it around in.  I'm not exactly sure why it needs a plastic purse, but it's the best part of it.

So, since it's comparable to the Fiskars splitter then I would have to say that:  1) Due to the too short non-replaceable wrapped around the head handle, and the fact that I don't drag a splitting block around with me in the woods, I am not interested in purchasing anything with a handle shorter than my maul.

2) Due to it being far too light and sharp to prevent it from persistently sticking in the round, which is comparable to the Fiskars product I already own, I am not interested in purchasing anything lighter or sharper or that sticks more in the round than my maul.

3) Since I already own a Fiskars that is comparable to their splitter (and didn't even know it) that's the cheapest solution of all; buy nothing more!  

My mind is finally made up!  And to think how close I came to *WASTING* $45 on something like that.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 24, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> After destroying one of Home Depots 'indestructible' axes I finally found a store that carried the Fiskars axe.
> 
> Fantastic axe. Huge difference.




Um....yeah. So, to conclude, I am happy with my purchase.

Everyone else, carry on.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 24, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot what this post was even about!


----------



## quads (Sep 24, 2009)

Werm said:
			
		

> I forgot what this post was even about!


Which also happens with every single post about a non-Fiskars maul.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kbrown (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of these posts are getting a little out of hand here...there should be no hard feelings about why someone will or will not try or buy the Fiskars. It's simply personal choice. That's what makes life so great! There isn't just ONE axe or ONE maul that we all are forced to buy or use. Yes, I really like my Fiskar's but it wouldn't stop me from trying another type should it get the type of reviews that the Fiskar's gets. Originally this post started out as a request on which Fiskars to buy and it seems to have turned into a heated debate on Fiskars versus the rest of the world. I personally think that if you have not tried one, own one or thinking of trying one, that this is NOT the thread for you and should simply move on and let members express their reviews and opinions of the Fiskars products so another member can make an educated choice. 

Now then, lets get back to our program already in progress......


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'zat a chopping axe?  

My bad.


----------



## quads (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry guys, my mind is already made up.  Which also means I won't be spending money on the Fiskars sharpener being discussed in another thread, which has turned into a joke thread about cutting your shins.  Wow, sure glad I won't be joining the Fiskars fanatics.  Whew.


----------



## Bootlegger (Sep 25, 2009)

If folks want to swing a heavy-ass maul, more power to ya.  I bust most rounds first shot with the Super pro.  I've never compared it to anything so I can't say it works better or not, just that mine works (I'm 6-2, 240).  

But I didn't post to rile up the Trads against the Fisks.  I just have a suggestion for safe splitting.  I use an oak chopping block with a tire fitted on the top.  The round stays up there while I split it and the rubber bounces any mishits.  No bending to pick up the splits.  Easy on my aching back and knees.


----------



## Summertime (Sep 25, 2009)

Tha't it!!  I am now convinced that any knuckle draggin maul swingers (non-Fiskars) must be like the cavemen on the Geico ads....    Excuse me while I bandage up my shins...


----------



## Birdman1 (Sep 25, 2009)

These things sound so good I wonder if I can weld a few to my splitter :cheese:


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 25, 2009)

Bootlegger said:
			
		

> If folks want to swing a heavy-ass maul, more power to ya.  I bust most rounds first shot with the Super pro.  I've never compared it to anything so I can't say it works better or not, just that mine works (I'm 6-2, 240).
> 
> But I didn't post to rile up the Trads against the Fisks.  I just have a suggestion for safe splitting.  I use an oak chopping block with a tire fitted on the top.  The round stays up there while I split it and the rubber bounces any mishits.  No bending to pick up the splits.  Easy on my aching back and knees.



I do the same thing.  I have a bad back, so I don't like to bend over any more than I have to!  This is one of the main reasons I split on a block and not the ground, plus, it saves the edge on my splitter and I think the ground absorbs too much of the force from the splitter hit.

I use a $15 pulp hook to pick up the rounds (no bending over!) and put them on the block inside the tire--it works great for me!


NP


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, my mind is already made up.  Which also means I won't be spending money on the Fiskars sharpener being discussed in another thread, which has turned into a joke thread about cutting your shins.  Wow, sure glad I won't be joining the Fiskars fanatics.  Whew.



Meh


:smirk:


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, my mind is already made up.  Which also means I won't be spending money on the Fiskars sharpener being discussed in another thread, which has turned into a joke thread about cutting your shins.  Wow, sure glad I won't be joining the Fiskars fanatics.  Whew.


LOL... like a regular bastard file isn't good enough for them.  I bet they have a secret handshake and everything...


----------



## quads (Sep 25, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Meh
> 
> 
> :smirk:


x2


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 25, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No secret handshake, but I do hand one of the Fiskars off to my wife and say 'your turn'. And all 108lbs of her goes off and splits wood for an hour.


----------



## quads (Sep 25, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> LOL... like a regular bastard file isn't good enough for them.  I bet they have a secret handshake and everything...


I bet they do more than shake hands........................... ;-)


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 25, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> No secret handshake, but I do hand one of the Fiskars off to my wife and say 'your turn'...


If I said that to my wife, she'd split my head open with it.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 25, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if it is a lightweight Fiskars!!


----------



## nocdpc (Sep 26, 2009)

heatit said:
			
		

> Some of these posts are getting a little out of hand here...there should be no hard feelings about why someone will or will not try or buy the Fiskars. It's simply personal choice. That's what makes life so great! There isn't just ONE axe or ONE maul that we all are forced to buy or use. Yes, I really like my Fiskar's but it wouldn't stop me from trying another type should it get the type of reviews that the Fiskar's gets. Originally this post started out as a request on which Fiskars to buy and it seems to have turned into a heated debate on Fiskars versus the rest of the world. I personally think that if you have not tried one, own one or thinking of trying one, that this is NOT the thread for you and should simply move on and let members express their reviews and opinions of the Fiskars products so another member can make an educated choice.
> 
> Now then, lets get back to our program already in progress......



+1  

I have other axes as well but I think the fiskars is a good purchase for a specific use.


----------



## Todd (Sep 26, 2009)

Werm said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would prolly bounce of that hard head of yours


----------



## kbrown (Sep 26, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know; if you're 6' or taller, she may not make the reach with only a 28" handle!   
  Hey! Maybe now we know why they don't come in a 36"  :lol:


----------



## kbrown (Sep 26, 2009)

For those of you who didn't see this post over in another thread, thought it would be appropriate to share it hear. Still LMAO  :lol: 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/456577/


----------



## crazy_dan (Sep 26, 2009)

I just bought me a fiskars super-pro splitter.

I cannot thank you guys enough it is GREAT i freaking love this thing.


----------



## quads (Sep 26, 2009)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> I just bought me a fiskars super-pro splitter.
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough it is GREAT i freaking love this thing.


Ha ha!  That's funny!  I agree with your point now though.  No wasting money on anything in between.  If I ever was someday to change my choice of splitting implement, I would get one of those Power Fiskars and quit swinging my club altogether!


----------



## quads (Sep 26, 2009)

heatit said:
			
		

> For those of you who didn't see this post over in another thread, thought it would be appropriate to share it hear. Still LMAO  :lol:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/456577/


I've seen it!  It's a real gas!  Ha ha ha!  I think somebody should start a post about cutting heads off with a chainsaw or something even funnier!  That would be wicked hysterical!


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 26, 2009)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> I just bought me a fiskars super-pro splitter.
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough it is GREAT i freaking love this thing.


WOW! So that's the spawn of cross-breeding a Fiskars Pro and a Fiskars Super.  Truly outstanding example of genetic engineering that even Darwin could never have predicted.  Makes sense though that it is natural evolution.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 26, 2009)

You guys suck! I went to the hardware store to pick up a ballcock for my toilet and wondered past the axes and mauls and of course the first thing that caught my eye was the orange fiskars handle. I stared at the pro for a good 5 mins contemplating my purchase. Should I get the pro or stay the course with my 8lb maul? I decided to pick it up off the rack and I couldnt believe how light it was. Still cautious about the short handle concerns i did a full extension like I was striking a log....not bad, not what im used to but not bad at all. I checked the price tag, $40, consider it sold. When I got home I grabbed a round of maple and took it over to my chopping block...swung the splitter and the round split like butter. I LOVE THIS AXE! Im just taking a break from splitting now and my arms arent that tired, my forearms should be tightening up by now if I was using the maul. I still use the maul to hammer in the wedge on the longer oak rounds I have, but for splitting its going to be the Fiskars Pro.

My arms thank everyone for their recommendations.


----------



## quads (Sep 26, 2009)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> You guys suck! I went to the hardware store to pick up a ballcock for my toilet and wondered past the axes and mauls and of course the first thing that caught my eye was the orange fiskars handle. I stared at the pro for a good 5 mins contemplating my purchase. Should I get the pro or stay the course with my 8lb maul? I decided to pick it up off the rack and I couldnt believe how light it was. Still cautious about the short handle concerns i did a full extension like I was striking a log....not bad, not what im used to but not bad at all. I checked the price tag, $40, consider it sold. When I got home I grabbed a round of maple and took it over to my chopping block...swung the splitter and the round split like butter. I LOVE THIS AXE! Im just taking a break from splitting now and my arms arent that tired, my forearms should be tightening up by now if I was using the maul. I still use the maul to hammer in the wedge on the longer oak rounds I have, but for splitting its going to be the Fiskars Pro.
> 
> My arms thank everyone for their recommendations.


That's excellent news!  Wishing you many years of enjoyment with your new ax!


----------



## waynek (Sep 27, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea this was such a touchy topic for everyone. This is almost as bad as starting an oil thread on a motorcycle forum.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 27, 2009)

The only complaint i have about the pro splitting axe after my first day using it is it tends to get stuck in the rounds if the round doesnt split....it can be a pain to pull out. However I split for hours today and my arms werent that tired and i processed a nice stack of splits. No way would I have done as much as I did today with the 8lb-er. My arms would of been jello.


----------



## fossil (Sep 27, 2009)

Awferheck's sakes...anyone thinks that the little wrap of composite trim around the head of the Fiskars axe is what's holding the thing together needs a lesson in structural mechanics.  The composite handle material runs all the way up through the center of the head, just like your beloved old wooden-handled tools.  Couldn't work any other way.  The wrap of the material around the head is trim/protection/finish/preclusion of the need for wedges.  An integral design detail that's both cosmetic and functional.  But it ain't what's holding the head onto the handle.  Rick

ETA:  Actually, it's more complex than that.  I just took a good look with a flashlight up into the handles of my two shortest Fiskars tools.  The composite does integrate with the head, and there is a wedge (or what looks like a wedge) installed from the bottom, secured by what look like two high strength allen head cap screws (might be Torx, I didn't look that closely).  You gotta look all the way up inside the handle to the bottom of the head to see what I'm talking about.  Sure would like a tour of the assembly line.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Sep 27, 2009)

there is also a life time warranty on fiskar tools.my 2 year old lopping sheers broke,emailed them a photo,3 weeks later new sheers at my front door.i'm sold on fiskars.


----------



## quads (Sep 27, 2009)

bjkjoseph said:
			
		

> there is also a life time warranty on fiskar tools.my 2 year old lopping sheers broke,emailed them a photo,3 weeks later new sheers at my front door.i'm sold on fiskars.


That's great!  Fiskars sounds like a top notch company.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 29, 2009)

after reading many many threads on here about the fiskars splitting axes, im thinking about getting one for myself. now, keep in mind that i have NEVER split by hand before. I am short, stalky and out of shape. but from what i have read it should be pretty easy...


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> after reading many many threads on here about the fiskars splitting axes, im thinking about getting one for myself. now, keep in mind that i have NEVER split by hand before. I am short, stalky and out of shape. but from what i have read it should be pretty easy...


easier but not easy! lol it'll still get you in shape. Heck rocky won the super heavy weight title of the world doing it! do you remember the song just keep humming it to yourself.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 29, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thats just it, i know its not going to be a walk in the park and part of it is for me to do some more physical excersize.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol couldn't help myself on that one.Do you remember the song?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2009)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> You guys suck! I went to the hardware store to *pick up a ballcock* for my toilet and wondered past the axes and mauls and of course the first thing that caught my eye was the orange fiskars handle. I stared at the pro for a good 5 mins contemplating my purchase. Should I get the pro or stay the course with my 8lb maul? I decided to pick it up off the rack and I couldnt believe how light it was. Still cautious about the short handle concerns i did a full extension like I was striking a log....not bad, not what im used to but not bad at all. I checked the price tag, $40, consider it sold. When I got home I grabbed a round of maple and took it over to my chopping block...swung the splitter and the round split like butter. I LOVE THIS AXE! Im just taking a break from splitting now and my arms arent that tired, my forearms should be tightening up by now if I was using the maul. I still use the maul to hammer in the wedge on the longer oak rounds I have, but for splitting its going to be the Fiskars Pro.
> 
> My arms thank everyone for their recommendations.



Heh. . .


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> BucksCoBernie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's a misspelling??


----------



## fossil (Sep 29, 2009)

Gawd, sometimes it's like a bunch of giggling third graders around here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballcock


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 29, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Gawd, sometimes it's like a bunch of giggling third graders around here.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballcock



A ballcock (also balltap or fill valve) is a mechanism


.....sorry, no better!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Gawd, sometimes it's like a bunch of giggling third graders around here.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballcock



Say "ballc_ck" 10x fast and I dare you not to giggle.


----------



## karri0n (Sep 29, 2009)

locust loco said:
			
		

> Here is a little experiment that anyone can do that might (but probably won’t) put the issue of handle length to rest. Grab a yard stick and hold it with your back hand at the very end and take a swing as if you were splitting wood with it. I’m guessing that regardless of your height (unless you’re approaching the 7’ mark) you will hit the floor/ground before it gets anywhere near your feet or legs. Now, choke up on the yard stick so that you can see the 28” mark behind you back hand. Take another swing and I suspect that if you are over about 5’-6” tall the end of the yard stick will or could hit your feet or shins. Operator error can happen to anyone. I would prefer the added insurance that the 36” handle provides. Therefore the operator’s height is a factor because the taller you are the further it is from your hands to the ground.
> I’m 6’-4” and I can’t bend my knees or back in any comfortable manner (that I would want to repeat thousands of times) that would allow me to always hit the ground during any operator error episodes that might occur with a 28” handle. That said I would still like to try one of those miraculous Fiskars axes because I can’t imagine how it works that much better than the True Temper Super Splitter (Model: 1190700) since they both employ the same principals of physics. Someone in a previous thread said that they owned both the Fiskars and the True Temper and that the Fiskars was far superior. However I don’t recall that there were any specific reasons for this. Chock another one up for the supernatural Fiskars. I guess that leaves me solidly among that group that will not buy one of them until there is a 36”er available. The debate continues.
> 
> Ron



The reason the fiskars works better than the true temper is the slim profile of the edge on the fiskars. The fiskars simply slices into the wood on first impact, thereby getting further penetration for the taper to push the force outwards. There's nothing mythical going on here, just better engineering, and better metallurgy that makes a tool that can survive. If the true temper tried to make the edge as sharp and thin as the fiskars, it would break because the materials are not of as high a quality.


EDIT:  Ballcock  :lol:


----------



## quads (Sep 29, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> after reading many many threads on here about the fiskars splitting axes, im thinking about getting one for myself. now, keep in mind that i have NEVER split by hand before. I am short, stalky and out of shape. but from what i have read it should be pretty easy...


I say go for it!  Something as simple as the exercise you get while splitting firewood could make you healthier and extend your life.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 30, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is if i dont take a foot or leg off with it!


----------



## quads (Sep 30, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be careful!  Almost everything us woodburners use can be dangerous and should be treated with respect.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Sep 30, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> locust loco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you actually compare the profiles or are you making an assumption?

At any rate I still prefer the “full axe” as opposed to the “boys axe”. The longer handle is not for everyone because the longer handle would be *“dangerous in the hands of a small or unskilled user with insufficient strength”.*

http://campingrving.suite101.com/article.cfm/choose_the_right_size_axe

Ron


----------



## pulldownclaw (Sep 30, 2009)

I got the Fiskars 4.5# splitting axe for my birthday this year after my 8# maul head started getting loose.  I got some extra years out of the maul with using marine grade epoxy to keep the head on (thanks to Eric Johnson for that tip), but it started getting loose again after I used the sledge end to hammer in some wedges.  I am thrifty, which is why I asked for the Fiskars for my b-day, as it's something I probably wouldn't go out and buy for myself.  What I like about it is that you can swing it all day with much less fatigue than the 8# maul.  I think the maul still has its place for some situations, but the Fiskars is up to the task for a majority of them.  I busted up a 30" oak log with it last night.  Gotta love that popping noise!


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 30, 2009)

This post needs to end


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing last night. I stopped reading it a week ago and couldn't believe it was still at the top. I think we need a "beating a dead horse" smiley like they have over on ArboristSite.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

>



I knew someone would beat me to it!!  Damn slow computer

...........Nice job!


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 30, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I think we need a "beating a dead horse" smiley like they have over on ArboristSite.


Or over at MTF


----------



## quads (Sep 30, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> "beating a dead horse"


What's the proper tool for beating a dead horse?  Would you choose a heavier head and longer handle, or a lighter head and shorter handle?  Hee hee.


----------



## fossil (Sep 30, 2009)

Prob'ly all you need is the handle.  Rick


----------



## karri0n (Sep 30, 2009)

locust loco said:
			
		

> Did you actually compare the profiles



Yup. I looked at and considered getting the true temper many times in the local Lowes before finally spending the extra $10 on the fiskars. The edge on the TT looks like the edge on any other regular-old axe. The edge on the fiskars is paper thin. True temper, most splitting mauls, wedges, and axes I've seen really don't match the way the taper is on the fiskars. They all have a much more severe angle at the edge.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 30, 2009)

For those of you who feel chest pains coming on at the thought of shelling out $45 for the Fiskars, there's always the Leveraxe at $270............


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 30, 2009)

locust loco said:
			
		

> karri0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ron, Have you actually used a Fiskars or are you just dismissing it outright because of the 28" handle??

If you haven't used one, you might want to re-read that article you linked to referring to a shorter handled axe as a "boy's axe" as at the beginning of the article the author states:

*Axes come in a range of shaft lengths for each type, and within that range the user will find one that "feels right". This can sometimes be determined before purchase but unfortunately may only come with experience after actual use of the tool.*

I noticed that nowhere in the article does he even mention the Fiskars line of axes, perhaps the article is a bit dated??


NP


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Sep 30, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> For those of you who feel chest pains coming on at the thought of shelling out $45 for the Fiskars, there's always the Leveraxe at $270............




I could hear his chest pains. That round was barely 12" - why he was messing with the tire for such a small round? I couldn't imagine swinging an off-weight axe like that.


----------



## freeburn (Sep 30, 2009)

That was alot more work than it needed to be with the tires. "Big, bigga, bigga ones" I like how he talks it through.


----------



## karri0n (Sep 30, 2009)

you can also hear byt the clinking sound that the splits make that this round is mostly dry that he's splitting. Is that axe really $270??? That's really absurd.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 30, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Is that axe really $270??? That's really absurd.



Yep, it's $270 with the current exchange rate.  The owner/designer is obviously VERY proud of it.......lol.  If it was $80 I'd think about it, but at $270 it's joke quite frankly.  


NP


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2009)

$270 That's 1/3 of a splitter!!


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Oct 1, 2009)

[/b]





			
				Nonprophet said:
			
		

> locust loco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, before anyone gets too bent, the stab about being a “boys axe” is in jest. Just a misguided attempt on my part to get a few Fiskars addicts riled up. When I read the article and saw that this author considers a 28” handle to be a “boys axe” ………well I simply couldn’t resist. Of course if you Google “boys axe” you will find that this author is not the only one that would call an axe with a 28” handle a “boys axe”. But it’s just that “a name”. I haven’t read anywhere that a 28” axe is actually intended to be used only by a boy.  

To your first question I would say neither. I have neither used one nor am I dismissing it outright. Instead you’ll see that I indicated that I would like to try one. 

I read his entire article more than once. I’m not sure why you’re suggesting that I reread the two sentences above. In fact in my case a splitting axe with a 36” handle *is* what “feels right”. 

The article may very well predate the birth of the wonderful Fiskars however I don’t see how that makes his article irrelevant or even less useful. I suspect he doesn’t mention any brand names in his article intentionally. The author instead is simply breaking down the selection process in an attempt to help anyone that is looking to purchase a chopping or splitting tool. His last sentence sums up the entire article very well. 

“For most efficient cutting and greatest safety, choose an axe that is right for the job, with a head weight and handle length that suits the strength, frame, and skill of the user.”

For some folks that selection process may very well result in the purchase of a 28” Fiskars. But, for anyone to suggest that purchasing a 28” Fiskars is the right choice for everyone is approaching the absurd.

Personally I’m looking forward to the day that a 36” Fiskars hits the market. I will likely be one of the first to buy one. 


Ron

Not a boy’s axe user. 
Sorry, it’s going to be really hard to let that one go.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 1, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

>



Ballcock


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2009)

I love this site

Big_Redd,...... consider yourself Quoted! 

Thank you for the much needed laugh!


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 1, 2009)

locust loco said:
			
		

> First, before anyone gets too bent, the stab about being a “boys axe” is in jest. Just a misguided attempt on my part to get a few Fiskars addicts riled up.



There's been more than a few people in this thread that like to "rile up" Fiskars fans--I just don't get that........



> But, for anyone to suggest that purchasing a 28” Fiskars is the right choice for everyone is approaching the absurd.



Agreed.  Never seen anybody do that.........



> Personally I’m looking forward to the day that a 36” Fiskars hits the market. I will likely be one of the first to buy one.



If they ever introduce one I'd like to try it, but I've become very fond of the 28" version. 


NP


----------



## nocdpc (Oct 1, 2009)

I would like to see a fiskars maul!  now that would be impressive!


----------



## karri0n (Oct 1, 2009)

nocdpc said:
			
		

> I would like to see a fiskars maul!  now that would be impressive!




It is a maul, just a lighter one. The difference that is noted is that with the 4.5 lb head it's swinging a lot faster than with a 6 or 8 or 12 pound maul, and that swinging it won't tire one out so quickly. The increase in accuracy by using the shorter handle is also notable.

Speed is much more important in impact force than weight.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 2, 2009)

nocdpc said:
			
		

> I would like to see a fiskars maul!  now that would be impressive!



The Super Splitter works so well it is not necessary.  You don't see Huskee making a hydraulic mauler.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know why the Super Splitting Axe is not available in Canada?  The pro is available, but not the Super.


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 2, 2009)

Alberta Burner said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why the Super Splitting Axe is not available in Canada?  The pro is available, but not the Super.



Canada has very strict rules against "shin damaging devices."

 :coolgrin:


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 2, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> Alberta Burner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice guess but really it's our false advertising legislation that keeps them out.


----------



## Sisu (Oct 2, 2009)

I emailed Fiskars exactly in regard to the Super not being available in Canada.  This was the correspondance:

{Me:  "Hello, I live in Ontario Canada and I have been the proud owner of the absolutely awesome Fiskar's Pro Splitter for about two years now. I heat the house with wood during the fall/winter/spring seasons, so I cut and split about 6 bush cords a year. I love the Pro Splitter and rave about it to anyone who is interested! As a second generation Finn, the fact it is made in Finland and is of the utmost quality is just icing on the cake. That said, there are times where a heavier head on the axe would come in handy. In Canada we have some pretty big tough trees too. I know that the Fiskars Super Splitter (4 lbs head) sold in the US, but for some reason not in Canada. Is there anyway that I can become the proud owner of a Super Splitter too?!"

Fiskars Response:  "Good afternoon!  Thank you for your inquiry – unfortunately, we do not carry that item in Canada.  However, you will likely find an online retailer in the states that would ship to your address.  Our part number is the US is 7854.

Good luck and thanks for choosing Fiskars!"

My Reply:  "Thank you very much for your reply.  Yes, I am aware that I can purchase a Super Splitter online.  However, shipping is an extra cost that is quite expensive, discouraging me from picking one up so far. 

I am just wondering what the reasoning is that they are not available here; and if there is any plan to make them available?  I purchased my Pro splitter at Canadian Tire (who sells a whole array of Fiskars products) and the Super would be a great addition to the Fiskar's products they carry.

I think alot of Canadians might not purchase the Pro Splitter because they feel that the head does not have sufficient weight, and instead they buy a maul from another manufacturer.  If the Super was available, I am pretty sure they would sell by the truckloads.  There is a high percentage of firewood burners on this side of the border."

Fiskars Final Response:  "I will definitely pass along your feedback to our product manager.  While I can’t promise that if/when it will become available, we’ll certainly do our best!

Have a great day"}

I don't know if my emails will make a difference.  I do find it weird that the Super isn't available here.   Maybe us Canucks on this forum can send emails via their website in regard to this.  A unified chorus might change things!


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 2, 2009)

As soon as they come out with the Super Pro model sporting a longer curved handle, I will stand in line to buy one.  Heck, I will even cross the border and stand in line on American soil.  I just hope the CDN$ is strong when the time comes.


----------



## karri0n (Oct 2, 2009)

Sisu said:
			
		

> I emailed Fiskars exactly in regard to the Super not being available in Canada.  This was the correspondance:
> 
> {Me:  "Hello, I live in Ontario Canada and I have been the proud owner of the absolutely awesome Fiskar's Pro Splitter for about two years now. I heat the house with wood during the fall/winter/spring seasons, so I cut and split about 6 bush cords a year. I love the Pro Splitter and rave about it to anyone who is interested! As a second generation Finn, the fact it is made in Finland and is of the utmost quality is just icing on the cake. That said, there are times where a heavier head on the axe would come in handy. In Canada we have some pretty big tough trees too. I know that the Fiskars Super Splitter (4 lbs head) sold in the US, but for some reason not in Canada. Is there anyway that I can become the proud owner of a Super Splitter too?!"
> 
> ...




It's actually quite difficult to find the Super in any retailers in the U.S. too. We can find the Pro, but I had to buy the Super online.


----------



## Sisu (Oct 2, 2009)

Fire off an email to them via their site.  They responded to my original query in two days, and once I had the representative's direct email address, she responded to the subsequent emails in minutes.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 2, 2009)

I remembe seeing an axe at the Stihl dealer that may have been a Fiskers private labeled as a Stihl, wonder if this is the case.  Perhaps Stihl Canada has a deal with Fiskers?  Look at page 89 of the Stihl Canada catalog (near the bottom), is that not the Fiskers Super??

http://www.stihl.ca/downloads/2008CatalogueFull-English.pdf


----------



## karri0n (Oct 2, 2009)

OK REALLY, this thread needs to die....


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 2, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys like best, Ford or Chevy?


----------



## JotulOwner (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought one awhile ago. Can't wait until my electric splitter breaks so I can try it out  :lol:


----------



## quads (Oct 3, 2009)

pulldownclaw said:
			
		

> I was wondering what you guys like best, Ford or Chevy?


Neither.  Yugo.


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 3, 2009)

The thread that will not die.


----------



## Sisu (Oct 3, 2009)

Alberta Burner said:
			
		

> I remembe seeing an axe at the Stihl dealer that may have been a Fiskers private labeled as a Stihl, wonder if this is the case.  Perhaps Stihl Canada has a deal with Fiskers?  Look at page 89 of the Stihl Canada catalog (near the bottom), is that not the Fiskers Super??
> 
> http://www.stihl.ca/downloads/2008CatalogueFull-English.pdf



Well I think you are on to something there!  It has a 4.4 lbs head with a 29" handle.  I googled the Stihl axe and there is a thread on the ArboristSite.com that talks about it: "You can find the exact same axe under the manufacturer; Gerber. Fiskars came up with the axe in the late 1980s - Fiskars and Gerber have since merged and they sell their product to Stihl. Its exactly the same product - just without the "Stihl" name on it."

I will have to pursue that further.  It is interesting the Fiskars rep didn't mention it.  I will have to see if my local Stihl dealer carries it.  Thanks for the info Alberta Burner!!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 3, 2009)

pulldownclaw said:
			
		

> I was wondering what you guys like best, Ford or Chevy?




Pine causes chimney fires


----------



## schortie (Oct 3, 2009)

A face cord is an acceptable way to measure wood.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 3, 2009)

schortie said:
			
		

> A face cord is an acceptable way to measure wood.


Only if you use the short handle on your Fiskars and watch out for your shins.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 3, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with waiting till Oct to start acquiring firewood for that winter.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 3, 2009)

Test results show that wood split with a Fiskars seasons faster.


----------



## schortie (Oct 3, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> schortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm only 5'3", my shins are too small to hit.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 5, 2009)

He cut down trees he wears high-heels................suspenders and a bra???????   

Hey what's all this yaddi yaddi yadda.......

GMC


----------

